# Now THIS is a drill press....



## C-Bag (Sep 4, 2018)

https://slo.craigslist.org/tls/d/drill-press-cincinnati/6683188196.html

aye carumba!


----------



## TerryH (Sep 4, 2018)

Wow. That's a whole lotta drill press for sure.


----------



## benmychree (Sep 4, 2018)

The shop that I apprenticed in had one of those; no lack of power available!


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 4, 2018)

Not being from here originally I am mystified by the stuff that pops up on CL. There is very little industry and its hard to even find metal drops for small projects so it makes me wonder how stuff like this surfaces. What I did get from a guy who was selling used machine tooling was there was tons of machine shops here when the fishing industry was going full bore. I know the guy who had the shop that I got my old Atlas 7b out of did a lot of boat repair by the shafts, props, and stuff lying around. The drill press he had was bigger than the Cincinnatti. It didn't have the gearing etc, but it was huge.

It sure looked like this drill press was in a woodshop to me. Drilling rough hewn beams? dunno.


----------



## NortonDommi (Sep 5, 2018)

Here's one that was on the other  Island, got relisted and went for NZ$320.  Adcock & Shipley 'Rex'  I would have loved it as I have an A&D mill. 
Power X & Y on the table.


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 5, 2018)

C-Bag said:


> There is very little industry and its hard to even find metal drops for small projects so it makes me wonder how stuff like this surfaces.


There WAS plenty of industry in southern California.  Nearly all has been outsourced across the ponds, and the machines scrapped and sent with the work.   We are looking at the leftovers that somehow managed not to get scrapped.  The U.S is highly vulnerable should it become isolated, and many other countries are as well.


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 5, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> There WAS plenty of industry in southern California.  Nearly all has not been outsourced across the ponds, and the machines scrapped and sent with the work.   We are looking at the leftovers that somehow managed not to get scrapped.  The U.S is highly vulnerable should it become isolated, and many other countries are as well.



Here on the central coast was kinda isolated. But the local was telling me about buildings where huge machine tools moldering left over from the fishing industry. Like this:

https://slo.craigslist.org/tls/d/metal-lathe-hi-amp-shipyard/6665924990.html

I could be wrong, but I don't think this came from SoCal. I often cruise CL SoCal all the way to San Diego and see astounding stuff. But it might as well be on the moon, same with the Bay Area. I've often wished there was some kind of personal history included when we take on some old iron. Often it's just changed hands so many times or the person who knows is gone.

 And yes, history is just repeating itself as de industrialization causes these huge crisis when the winds change. I read a great book on the crazy stuff Ford went through to manufacture the B24 in WWII. Stumbling into the future because they can't look ahead. I don't get it. It's obviously profiting somebody.


----------

